# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tiny Fly like creature in my tank.



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Here there...
I have been noticing this for a while...but yesterday i saw it for sure.....there was this white dot tiny fly like creature sat of the glass from the inside...and was buzzing around the water like a fly...its very tiny and white...what is this thing...and should i be worried ???

Thanx a million in advance


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Here there...
I have been noticing this for a while...but yesterday i saw it for sure.....there was this white dot tiny fly like creature sat of the glass from the inside...and was buzzing around the water like a fly...its very tiny and white...what is this thing...and should i be worried ???

Thanx a million in advance


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

I just hope its not ich or something...happily swimming around in my water


----------



## menschenjaeger (Aug 10, 2004)

If you can see ich trophonts with your naked eye, you should be out there fighting crime and saving the world. But watch out for kryptonite.







No worries, it's probably just a copepod, or one of the larger single-celled critters out there. Ich, though, is too tiny for you to see.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanx bud.... I hear these are harmless...
well as long as they dont multiply like snails....i dont mind them.


----------

